# Cruising in these Covid days



## Brookswood (Jan 21, 2022)

I have never been on a cruise but was thinking of doing my first one when Covid and all the shutdowns hit.    I am still thinking of a cruise but lately I have heard some real horror stories about what happens if Covid is found on the ship. Among the issues are:

1. Last minute changes in the cruise itinerary before sailing.  Customers cannot opt-out and get a refund.
2. Changes in port of call after the ship sails.  Again, you have no choice but to accept the change. 
3. Guest who test positive for Covid or come down sick are moved from their cabin to a lower deck cabin that is often far less comfortable than the cabin they paid for.   You payed for a cabin with  balcony, picture window or some extra room and you end up in smaller less desirable sick-bay cabin for most the the cruise. Again, no choice and no refund. 
4.  Food services may be curtailed. Forget the prime-rib dinner, you get some cold cuts, cheese and maybe a dessert. 

Has anybody experienced any of this or have talked to friends who have?


----------



## Alligatorob (Jan 21, 2022)

Brookswood said:


> Cruising in these Covid days


Just as often as before, not at all.


----------



## Lavinia (Jan 21, 2022)

If there is any kind of virus about....a cruise ship is a sure way to catch it. The Norovirus seems impossible to eradicate. Cruise ships are steam-cleaned from top to bottom after an outbreak, yet it still seems to survive.


----------



## win231 (Jan 21, 2022)

Lavinia said:


> If there is any kind of virus about....a cruise ship is a sure way to catch it. The Norovirus seems impossible to eradicate. Cruise ships are steam-cleaned from top to bottom after an outbreak, yet it still seems to survive.


Not every surface can be steam cleaned.  And there are viruses that heat won't kill.
Besides, a cruise ship (like any business) will say whatever they want to ease fears & encourage paying customers.


----------



## win231 (Jan 21, 2022)

If I liked cruises (which I don't) I wouldn't be as concerned about Covid as I would about the ship's plumbing.
I haven't forgotten that cruise ship where the plumbing stopped & the ship became a huge floating toilet with several inches of human waste on the entire floor.
How romantic!


----------



## Brookswood (Jan 21, 2022)

Corona virus is mainly spread via air.  Steam cleaning surfaces is not that important.     What is needed is better ventilation indoors, along with vaccinations and quality masks like KN95 and N95 masks that actually fit well.  

Today, I saw an interview on TV with a parent complaing about poor school Covid policies. She had a cloth mask on pulled down at least 1/2 inch below her nose.     Unbelievable.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 21, 2022)

I saw a news report last week in which it was stated that the CDC warned against cruising at this time. In fact they updated their guidelines from only cruise if you're vaccinated to no cruising regardless of vaccination status. I thought about *maybe* taking another cruise, hoping  this might die down. Then Omicron came along; I wouldn't do it now.
https://wwwnc.cdc.gov/travel/notices/covid-4/coronavirus-cruise-ship#:~:text=CDC recommends that people who are not fully,ships, including river cruises, regardless of vaccination status.


----------



## OneEyedDiva (Jan 21, 2022)

What's "funny" about this is people are just as likely to be in close quarters when flying yet no "don't fly" mandates have been issues. The guidelines for managing this pandemic make no sense to me half the time!


----------

